# 1st cycle failed - when can we try again?



## mjnbr82 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello,
Our first cycle of Single Embryo Transfer failed and it was absolutely devastating. 

Although I have to wait until Thursday to stop my medication (despite a blood test yesterday confirming that the cycle failed) I am really desperate to know when we can try again. 

We have 5 frosties. 

What have been other people's experiences in the private sector. Have you had to wait a couple of cycles of have you been able to try again straight away? xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi

I am so sorry to hear that your cycle wasn't successful, I know the pain you are going through having had two failed cycles this year and it is indescribably hard, I hope that you are finding some form of comfort from fertility friends.

We had our first cycle in August that wasn't successful. Our clinic said that we had to wait for two full periods until beginning drugs for an FET. 

For us this included my bleed during the 2ww so it was really only about a month or so.

I think the minimum is 2 bleeds so they know that all the drugs are out of your system and your hormones have reset themselves.

I wish you much luck with your journey.

Pudding
X


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear that.  Know how devastating it is. at my clinic you can try again on next proper period ( so period at end of failed cycle didn't count!)  

Think most wait you wait a few months though.  

Good luck xxx


----------



## mjnbr82 (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks pudding and Louise, your replies made me feel better. Hope you are both doing ok too. Sending hugs xxx


----------

